# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Explore the Southern lives (Fruits and wet rice impressive)

## South East Asia

A grand highlight of South Vietnam, you will see bustling Saigon, also called Ho Chi Minh City, as well as visit the historic sites and monuments there. Included in your itinerary are the infamous tunnel systems of Cu Chi.
We will then venture down one of the life lines of South East Asia, exploring the Mekong’s Delta through small canals and into crowded floating markets. Enjoy and become a part of the friendly local river life here

Itinerary 

Day 1: Saigon, city tour
Get started at 8:30 am from your hotel. This full day of sightseeing will give you a glimpse of bustling Saigon. Visit the Binh Tay Market in Cho Lon; stopover at Thien Hau, a 150 year old Chinese Temple; then to a Lacquer wares workshop and the Jade Emperor pagoda. In the afternoon visit the War Remnants Museum, the Notre Dame Cathedral and the historic Central Post Office, we’ll drop you off at your hotel around 5:30 pm.
Inclusion; Pick-up, Tour Guide, Transfer, Entrance fee(s), Hotels

Day 2: Tay Ninh and the Cu Chi tunnels
Departing Saigon at 8:30 am from your hotel for a morning excursion to Tay Ninh to the Great Cao Dai Temple (a place to worship a mixture of Buddhism, Confucius, Taoism, Hinduism and Christianity). We see the noon mass at the temple (1 hour). Lunch in Tay Ninh.In the afternoon we visit the Cu Chi outdoor museum to learn about the infamous tunnel systems of the Viet Cong.
Take this opportunity to get a unique understanding of the guerillas underground fight strategies during the war and crawl through 50 – 100 meters of the 200 km tunnel system. On the way back to Saigon, local rice paper workshops, and views of Vietnam country side and paddy fields are pleasant sights. We’ll drop you off at your hotel around 5:30 pm.
Inclusion;Tour Guide,Car / van,Entrance fee(s),Hotel

Day 3: Saigon to the fertile Mekong Delta
Depart Saigon at 8:00 am from your hotel. Head south to Cai Be. Upon arrival at 10:30 am, board a boat for a journey through the Mekong’s floating market. See how river life goes on here, watch the trading between merchant ships and local farmers. Alive and exciting. Cruise through the secluded canals and cross the Mighty Mekong to an island where we will stop to enjoy fresh seasonal fruit before boating to Vinh Long. Back on the bus for our trip to Can Tho 
to overnight. (
Inclusion; Tour Guide,Car / van,Boat cruise,Hotel,Entrance fee(s)

Day 4: Can Tho – Saigon
An early start for a boat trip to Cai Rang floating market, then we have some distance to cover. First a cruise, then a walk on a quiet country road taking in the magnificent scenery and getting a little bit closer to the locals as they go about their daily routine. In the afternoon we head back to Saigon. At your same Saigon hotel by 6:00 pm.
Inclusion; Tour Guide,Car / van,Hotel,Entrance fee(s)

Day 5: Saigon in your own
Breakfast at the hotel then a day at your leisure in Saigon. Today is a great day for you to relax, shop, take a cyclo tour, and finish any last preparations before you take your flight home the next day.
Inclusion; Hotel,Breackfast

Day 6: Departure Saigon
Breakfast at hotel. Depending on your flight you may have sometime for some more shopping. Then we will transfer you to the airport for your flight home. Tour ends at the airport.

----------


## BuyGiftsItems

Travellers should not take them on holiday overseas as they are classed as prohibited substances/drugs in many countries.

----------


## david22

In Asia Bangkok is very popular for tour and travel.Many great visiting places  in Bangkok to enjoy the trip.

----------


## Potemneyt

thanks for the info guys. it'll really help me.

----------

